# Fungus on Mollies..



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

In my dad's 55 gallon aquarium we have 3 mollies with what appears to be like dry skin in humans, they are just white lines that outline every scale and the fines are covered in white patches. I cant get a picture because they don't stop moving. but it is not ich because they are not elevated bumps and they are ONLY on the mollies not anything else. Any cures or thoughts to a diagnoses?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know much about disease, but check the pH and hardness. Mollies get real delicate if the water is too soft.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

our water is pretty hard i know it isn't that, good suggestion though


----------

